# Geklaute räder



## Jim Space (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo

in Bremen wurden in letzter zeit viele räder geklaut.

ich denke der thread könnte vielleicht helfen geklaute räder zu finden.

falls jemand ein geklautes rad sieht, kann er dem besitzer eine aufs maul hauen, und dann das hier melden wo das rad aufgetaucht ist

meine karre ist geklaut worden:

metallic weinrotes dragonfly DFX(noch mit den dicken ausfallenden), brakeless, zwei pegs rechts, wtb(wilderness trail bikes) mtb sattel, felt slipnot vorne, haro multisurface3 hinten, mofa kette, oddesey richard gear ketten blatt(44 zähne, 10mm breit), innelager hat sehr sehr viel spiel, primo tenderizer,








hier mal zwei action fotos von dem rad, ich denke aber man erkennt etwas, die fotos sind älter, der sattel ist ein anderer



die räder werden wahrscheinlich umlackiert, aber vielleicht erkennt es ja irgend einer irgendwo

würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## ZoMa (22. Juli 2006)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du auch die Rahmennummer postest du Spaceialist? Frames kann man nämlich umlackieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jim Space (23. Juli 2006)

@zoma

die rahmennummer weiss ich nicht, würdest du sonst bei jedem dfx was du siehst die rahmennummer kontrollieren?

das mit dem umlackieren hab ich ja auch geschrieben, falls aber einer irgendwo mit nem dfx auftaucht, was zufällig die gleiche ausstattung hat wie mein rad könnte man ja misstrauisch werden.


----------



## ZoMa (23. Juli 2006)

Jim Space schrieb:
			
		

> @zoma
> 
> die rahmennummer weiss ich nicht, würdest du sonst bei jedem dfx was du siehst die rahmennummer kontrollieren?




Würde doch Sinn machen, nicht wahr..? Zum wenn ich in deiner Nähe unterwegs wäre. Du musst ja auch beweisen können, dass es deins ist..


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (23. Juli 2006)

Mein Beileid 

Als Mod schreib ich mal alibimäßig "Hey nicht aufs Maul hauen sondern zu Polizei gehen wegen Gewaltverzicht und so" aber ich an der Stelle würde wohl genauso reagieren.

BMX Räder die nicht von Profis geklaut werden fallen auf. Das Problem ist, dass man bei nem BMX als Laie nun wirklich nciht sieht ob es 1000 oder100 Euro kostet bei nem Mountainbike oder Rennrad schon eher. Vermutlich hat es einfach jemand mitgenommen der kein Plan hatte. Zumindest hoffe ich das denn bei professionellen Banden haste absolut keine Chance die Kiste wiederzufinden.


----------



## Flatpro (23. Juli 2006)

so der partlist nach zu urteilen würd ich einfcah mal der hausratsversicherung bescheidsagen, bsi zum gewissen preios deckt die das ab und mir einfach n neues rad kaufen... die aufgelisteten parts hören sich ja nicht wirklich toll an.


----------



## UrbanJumper (23. Juli 2006)

bis 500 geht die, meinem bruder wurde vorgestern auch seins gestohlen..


----------



## Slim_Shady (24. Juli 2006)

@Jim
Wo wurde dir denn dein Rad geklaut? Mir kann das nicht passieren mein Rad steht immer in meinem Zimmer  Aber trotzdem mein Beileid.


----------



## Jim Space (24. Juli 2006)

die karre wurde im fahrrad schuppen(abgeschlossen) im hinterhof eines mehrparteien haus geklaut. das rad war abgeschlossen,leider nicht angeschlossen, aber ich dachte wer klaut schon so eine gurke, zudem war die gabel gebrochen


anzeige ist erstattet, hoffe mit der hausratversicherung klappt das auch, mal sehen


----------

